# Swap button?



## chashd (Nov 25, 2006)

Just got the premiere 4 and love it, but I am not able to easily go between the four tuners. It says the swap button should cycle between the tuners, but nothing happens. The other tuners are in use, because it shows the recordings when I click the info button, but I am not able to pause one tuner, go to another, then cycle back to my paused show. Any suggestions?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chashd said:


> Just got the premiere 4 and love it, but I am not able to easily go between the four tuners. It says the swap button should cycle between the tuners, but nothing happens. The other tuners are in use, because it shows the recordings when I click the info button, but I am not able to pause one tuner, go to another, then cycle back to my paused show. Any suggestions?


Use the info button and go down one click and you will see all the other channels, you can go to each one. The enter does not change the tuner, I think Live TV button does.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Live TV is used to swap between tuners (or via the channel banner as described above) and Enter toggles between the current and previous channels. If the previous channel happens to be on another tuner, it will swap tuners.


----------



## chashd (Nov 25, 2006)

I guess my point is that the 'live tv' button does not cycle between the four tuners. I can get to the other tuners through the info button, but I thought there was just a 'one button click' that could accomplish this. Oh well.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

chashd said:


> I guess my point is that the 'live tv' button does not cycle between the four tuners.


Yes it does ... for me anyway.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

chashd said:


> I guess my point is that the 'live tv' button does not cycle between the four tuners. I can get to the other tuners through the info button, but I thought there was just a 'one button click' that could accomplish this. Oh well.


It definitely does.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chashd said:


> I guess my point is that the 'live tv' button does not cycle between the four tuners. I can get to the other tuners through the info button, but I thought there was just a 'one button click' that could accomplish this. Oh well.


I just tried the live TV remote button and it does switch between tuners.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

chashd said:


> the swap button should cycle between the tuners, but nothing happens


Pressing the Live TV Swap button should cycle through your Premiere 4's four tuners. It might not seem to be working if you press it too fast between swaps or if some tuners are on the same channel or if the TiVo has rebooted in the last few minutes.


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

For over two years I have had no problems with the ir commands to my TiVo, but i am currently having an intermittent problem with my Live button not swapping tuners. It will register that the button has been pushed by the yellow light blinking on the front of the unit, and it will go to live tv from a recording or from tivo central, but it will not swap tuners. This is on both my Harmony remote and the original TiVo remote.
In addition, I have a button on my Harmony remote that is programmed with the code to go straight to Now Playing. This has also worked for over two years but in the last month has all of a sudden been acting up at exactly the same time as the Live button.
This has been happening about once a week. Rebooting fixes the issue, but I really dont want to have to reboot every week. Anyone else having this issue, or is it just me, and if so, why?


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

When I hit INFO and go down 1, I see all my 4 tuners. How can I go directly to a tuner in the list without cycling thru with the live TV button? I keep seeing mention of the banner...left and right do not seem to take me anywhere in the info screen.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

After pressing Info and then Down (to see all of your tuners), press Right to move the highlight onto the first tuner. Then you can use Up/Down and Select to pick a specific tuner.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

windracer said:


> After pressing Info and then Down (to see all of your tuners), press Right to move the highlight onto the first tuner. Then you can use Up/Down and Select to pick a specific tuner.


GREAT...I will have to try this!


----------

